# It's NOT a Chuck



## darkzero (Aug 5, 2020)

Saw this in my IG feed & thought it was funny.






						Mophorn K72-100 Lathe Chuck 4 Inch 4-Jaw, Lathe Chuck Independent Reversible Jaw, Metal Lathe Chuck Turning Machine Accessories, for Lathes Machine - - Amazon.com
					

Mophorn K72-100 Lathe Chuck 4 Inch 4-Jaw, Lathe Chuck Independent Reversible Jaw, Metal Lathe Chuck Turning Machine Accessories, for Lathes Machine - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Superburban (Aug 5, 2020)

The reviewer is not a machinist.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 5, 2020)

And one person found the review helpful!


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 5, 2020)

I sure am glad that's been cleared up: all along I thought mine was a chuck.  Since it isn't I think
I'll contact Bison and get my money back...


----------



## benmychree (Aug 5, 2020)

Just chuck the damn thing out!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 5, 2020)

*That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
 *


----------



## darkzero (Aug 5, 2020)

Man, I wonder how much an oil change would cost on that!


----------



## benmychree (Aug 5, 2020)

A lot of lathes of that size would use faceplate jaws instead of a regular chuck such as that shown.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 6, 2020)

The reviewer and person that found the review helpful may possibly work for my company ! Alls I can say .............where do they get 'em at ?


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 6, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> *That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
> *
> 
> View attachment 332649



It looks like an independent 4 jaw, so it is NOT a chuck.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 6, 2020)

What is even funnier are the comments left in reply to the OP's ''product review''.  Most of which we would not allow on this forum, maybe more suited for that ''other forum''.





__





						Warning:  This Is NOT a Chuck at All
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 6, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> *That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
> *
> 
> View attachment 332649


I don't know if that is a real chuck...where are the "controlling holes"?


----------



## projectnut (Aug 6, 2020)

I guess I'm  a slow learner.  Over the years I've bought over a dozen of those things for my lathes.  All of them with 3 jaws must be chucks since all the jaws move simultaneously when the key is turned.  However all those that have 4 jaws are equally defective.  I can never get more than 1 jaw to move at a time.  I keep buying more and more thinking one day I'll get one that will work right.


----------



## higgite (Aug 6, 2020)

Ya know, the guy may be right. I just thoroughly examined that round thing mounted on my lathe spindle that I thought was a 4-jaw chuck. Nowhere on it did I find where it says it’s a chuck. And, much to my surprise, it does have 4 independent adjusting holes, just like the aintnochuck on Amazon. I am depressed.

Tom


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 6, 2020)

Sorry guys, you are all wrong and the reviewer is right! The 4 jaw is called Bob. Chuck only has 1 jaw. He came over last night.


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 6, 2020)

Keep in mind that the difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits.


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 6, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> *That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
> *
> 
> View attachment 332649





darkzero said:


> Saw this in my IG feed & thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I couldn't help but provide feedback to Amazon and tell them that review was "Helpful".


----------



## francist (Aug 6, 2020)

Totally — i mean we all learned what controlling holes were, right?


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 6, 2020)

Superburban said:


> The reviewer is not a machinist.


Did you check his other reviews?


----------



## higgite (Aug 6, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't help but provide feedback to Amazon and tell them that review was "Helpful".


Same here. I thought he was very helpful in providing some comedy relief from the constant onslaught of Covid news.

Tom


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 20, 2020)

Wrong angle
Same guy stating wrong angle on indexable inserts
I have no idea what's going on with my crazy posts here...I can't edit or even remark in them...


----------



## Superburban (Aug 20, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> WTH?? Why did it post 4 times??


Because you hit "Post Reply". and nothing happens right away, so you hit it again. Most forums have it set up so you cannot make duplicate posts. Maybe they can add that here sometime.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 20, 2020)

The forum has had crazy lag ever since it was moved to a new server. It's really annoying & some days I just give up coming here or posting. I hope if gets fixed one day but it's been a while already.

Deleted the duplicates.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 20, 2020)

Ohhh OK . I thought you were just trying to get the point across !


----------



## rwm (Aug 20, 2020)

I am going to make sure I use "controlling holes" in a post sometime and see what happens!
Robert


----------



## NortonDommi (Aug 21, 2020)

I can't 


Ken from ontario said:


> *That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
> *
> 
> View attachment 332649


make out his name badge.


----------



## higgite (Aug 21, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> I can't
> 
> make out his name badge.


I see what you did there...  

I just noticed, is that a dead center poking out of Chuck's chuck?  

Tom


----------



## tjb (Aug 21, 2020)

The guy's right.  That's not a chuck.  This is a chuck:





__





						chuck e cheese logo - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 21, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> *That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
> *
> 
> View attachment 332649





tjb said:


> The guy's right.  That's not a chuck.  This is a chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all this time I thought the ones I had acquired for my use _were_ chucks. I finally ordered one from Grizzly that all of the jaws(4) moved concurrently with one "hole", so got it right in the end. Only problem is running a piece off center, I can't do that.



gr8legs said:


> Keep in mind that the difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits.




.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 21, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> *That's not a chuck,,,, this is a chuck:
> *
> 
> View attachment 332649


Clearly you don't get it...they just said it is NOT a chuck


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 21, 2020)

Well maybe it doesn't want to be called chuck.......maybe he goes by Charles???


----------

